# Guess that hair length!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought this would interesting to guess what hair length this puppy might have as an adult, it's about 8 weeks here.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nobody's posting comments  lol


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

oh my gosh it's soooooo fuzzyyyy.

I voted plush, but I really have no idea heh.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

It's really hard to tell if his hair is as long as Xander's. It's certainly a bit straighter. At first glance I'd say in between Long and Short, but for an 8 week puppy he looks pretty big(those legs!!), so I'm assuming the hair is pretty long so I'd say long. I say you post more pics though, it's kind of hard to see length in those.

This is just based on what I learned from the comments in my thread a couple threads down, so I'm no expert.


----------



## fasteddielv (Feb 16, 2007)

*Looks like my GSD*


----------



## fasteddielv (Feb 16, 2007)

*Who now looks like........*


----------



## fasteddielv (Feb 16, 2007)

*Even more recent...*


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, its coat is a little shorter than my long stock coat male at the same age, so I think he's a short coat, medium length. I can't really see the ears ... if they have tufts then it's a long stock. Pretty coloring. He/she should lighten up quite a bit. You can tell from the tan/red behind the ears.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you change the poll to three option - stock/short, plush, and long.

There's a big difference between plush and long. You def dont have a long coat there, but you do have a possible plush. 

I chose stock because i didn't want to choose the long coat option, but really i think you have a plush. Makes sense? lol


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...let me just state one small thing.......there are only 3 correct terms of "coat" on a GSD.
1) Stock Coat.......meaning "normal" coat with proper under-coat.
2) Long Stock Coat.......meaning "long outer-coat" with proper undercoat.
3) Long Hair Coat......meaning "long outer-coat" without proper undercoat.
Wavy, tight, short, plushy ..are all "types" of hair in the outer-coat....
We are sooooo used to the term "plush"...that some people think it's a type of coat.....it really isn't.
Back to the topic......if the puppy pictured has "hair tuffs" behind the ears, and some at the base front of the ears....it is a long stock coat......otherwise...it isn't.
Best wishes! Cute puppy!
If I could see a head shot......I could tell you for sure.
Robin


----------

